# EViews



## supagrass (2. August 2004)

Brauche Hilfe beim Eviews Programmieren.
Wie kann man einen Vektor in eine Series umwandeln?
habe nur den Befehl (@convert) für die umgekehrte transformation gefunden.
Danke.


----------

